

Kick start your career via internships at growing tech startups. No resume - devdraft
http://intern.devdraft.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=initial_2

======
tiagocesar
The idea looks great. Do you have some actual success histories to share?

~~~
devdraft
There are some posted on the website: devdraft.com. Probably the best is to
look at the testimonials.

